# help



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

how do you get over the hurt and heartache of losong your one true love when it was all your fault and there is no going back.i need help im litterally hanging on by a thread here


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

Please explain 'all your fault'


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

First of all, it is NEVER only one persons fault, NEVER. Secondly, you can never go back, only ahead. Doesn't mean you can't go ahead with your partner in a new and better way, but that takes time and effort from both parties.


----------



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

he can never forgive me.last december we got into a fight and my sister called the cops and he was arrested for hitting me now keep in mind i hit him too.that was a friday night sunday when he got out of jail his mom brought him back to the house i was at work my mom was there with the kids they called me and i came home.he called the cops and the cops made him leave the cop told me to get a restraining order against him.the next day monday morning my mom took me to the court house to get one .he almost lost his job had to go to a work release program for 5 days and is now has to go to alcohol counseling.he started seeing someone else 6 weeks ago telling me how much he loves her and wants to be with her but yet last tuesday and friday he made love to me but asking me not to tell anybody.he says that the sex to change anything that he doesnt love me anymore that this is to only help me in getting over him cuz he has moved on.last friday when we made love afterwards she called him he talked to her in front of me telling her that he loves her.i dont understand how he can make love to me the same day as driving 70 miles to go pick her up.i told him i want him back and to be a family again we have 2 daughters 11 and 12 and he told me he couldnt risk it again that its over even though he will still have sex with me.please help im losing my grip on reality on this im at rock bottem drowning


----------



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

i think its time to realize that nobody can help me


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I think he need helps will both of you because he shouldn't have laid hand on you in the first place. I have been a victim of domestic abuse (parents) and trust me your children do not want to see that. It is very tormenting for them as well as traumatic. All I can say is that you both need professional help. Sorry I am not good with advice. I was just looking at it from a child's perspective.


----------

